# pics of my new riding partner



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

I beat him bad.


----------



## TuH (Dec 23, 2009)

Is that a 2010 donkey?


----------



## NorCalBiker (Jul 10, 2006)

That's the guy who kick my butt. He has four legs so I have an excuse.


----------



## New_World_Man (Feb 12, 2007)

TuH said:


> Is that a 2010 donkey?


Yes, I believe it is their bad ayass model.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

His name is Francis and he has the prettiest brown eyes, oops, I was thinking of something else.:blush2:


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

2 noble steeds in one picture.


----------

